# How many Guardsmen would it take?



## Smokes (Nov 27, 2009)

You have an unlimited amount of guard vs. the worst the 40k universe has to offer. The planet is a extremely large world consisting of nothing but open, endless plains. The Imperial Guard are limited to the basic guardsman equipped with big flashlight (lasgun) and plastic armor. 

How about a single Bloodthirster? Necron Lord? Lord of Change? I'm guessing around One hundred billion guard for just one Bloodthirster. Thirteen million for a Necron Lord and Fifteen billion for a Lord of Change.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Flat Plain and no place for the opponent to hide?

I'd say it would take a regiment or 2 max (so up to about 6,000) to 'kill' the Blood Thirster or Lord of Change, and a company (a couple of hundred Guardsmen) to take down the Necron Lord .


----------



## Worldkiller (Jun 16, 2010)

There is one answer to all these questions: Alot.


----------



## DeathJester921 (Feb 15, 2009)

Over 9,000!!!
I kid. But seriously, I think it would take millions upon millions of IG. They would have help from a thousand psykers, but this particualr IG armies 1000 psykers got picked to be sacrificed to the emperor. So it sucks to be them.


----------



## Smokes (Nov 27, 2009)

No psykers. Only unlimited amounts of the basic guardsman (Basic kits only. No special weapons) It would probably take millions. Like a bunch of ants trying to attack a Elephant.


----------



## DeathJester921 (Feb 15, 2009)

Well dude, its like I said. They're being sacrificed to the emperor.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Well.... Tbh you wouldn't need an particularly high number of IG to take down a single bloodthirster. Yeah, they are scary shit... But what makes them such a huge threat is that they arn't alone but are usually accompanied by a horde of evil little buggers with big ass swords.


----------



## popeyethesailor (Jun 28, 2010)

im pretty sure no amount of gaurds men would be able to take a blood thirster because theyd all just be like puking there brains out


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

You may be thinking of the great unclean one.


----------



## ClassyRaptor (Apr 7, 2010)

gen.ahab said:


> You may be thinking of the great unclean one.


Yer, just maybe.

It wouldnt take millions. 5000 constant las bolt being hurled at anything would totaly obliderate it.


----------



## popeyethesailor (Jun 28, 2010)

well i just meant daemons in general really it doesnt have to be certain kinds to cause mere gaurdsmen to lose there mind and there bodys to react uncontrollably i just always pictured it as them falling to the ground puking there brains out


----------



## Smokes (Nov 27, 2009)

Let's raise the stakes. 100 Bloodthirsters and 100 Great Unclean Ones vs. Unlimited amount of Guard. I'm guessing it would take somewhere in the millions.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

? Jesus Christ. They won't stop that.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

There's no way you could put enough basically equipped guard in one place to stop that, the Daemons won't tire so they'd just roll over the army section by section.


----------



## Smokes (Nov 27, 2009)

I figured that one sextillion (1,000 Trillion) las rounds would eventually defeat at least half of the daemons or cause some serious damage. Even if they are basically flashlights.


----------



## gauntsghost025 (Apr 9, 2009)

[sacrasm] Well, those flashlights will add up. That 'thirster will be so busy rolling dice for his armor saves he wont have time to attack. And every turn he can kill what, 5 guardsmen. Jeebus I hope he has a lot of dice. [/sarcasm]

No matter what you are or who you are, a thousand(I say a thousand cuz if there were a million most of them would be very far away and they are not that good at shooting) lasguns shooting and hitting you is going to case a lot of damage. Imagine a constant barrage of lasers over and over. Your dead in minutes.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

But if they're are 100 Blood Thirsters those 1,000 lasguns aren't all going to be hitting the same target, no human is disciplined enough to ignore the other 99 avatars of death to just concentrate on 1.


----------



## gauntsghost025 (Apr 9, 2009)

Smokes said:


> How about a single Bloodthirster?


My answer was tailored to a single Bloodthirster. As for 100......how many guardsmen does the Imperium have....


----------



## Smokes (Nov 27, 2009)

Unlimited. Use your imagination. Like a wave of One trillion guardsmen per minute in one giant blob of human waveness.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

1 novemnonagintillion.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

If somehow you could fit enough Guardsmen in one place so they could all bring their guns to bear at the same time then I'd imagine it'd take about 100,000 guardsmen.


----------



## ThatOtherGuy (Apr 13, 2010)

Just stack them on top of each other. Imagine it like legos.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Or Jenga- "Uh oh Smithy's legs are getting tired. Oh shit, ahhhh!" *thump*


----------



## AngelofDeath (Jul 1, 2010)

They Could just make walls of the dead IG to give them cover saves against anything. Eventually I think they would win... Eventually...


----------



## DeathJester921 (Feb 15, 2009)

After a few weeks. Yeah they would win.


----------



## Settra (Jun 5, 2010)

they could tackle the sucker :shok: hey bloodthirster have the weight of 1,000,000 guardsmen  of course most of your guardsmen would also be killed................


of course theirs another solution..........
(bloodthirster) "where are the imperial guard?"
whooshing sound.......
(imperial guard in orbit) "NUKES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"
planet is vapourished :shok:

they used america's whole supply of nukes :grin:

but it was worth it :so_happy:


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

Smokes said:


> How about a single Bloodthirster? Necron Lord? Lord of Change? I'm guessing around One hundred billion guard for just one Bloodthirster. Thirteen million for a Necron Lord and Fifteen billion for a Lord of Change.


I'm loving these estimates, why 13 million, not 12 or 14 million?

In Fluff terms the Greater Daemons are unimaginably powerful. Lord of Changes can literally alter the fabric of reality around them. Both The Bloodthirster and Lord of Change and non-corporeal in a sense, physical damage is annoying but hardly the be all and end all. 

Then assuming the physical damage will hurt these particular daemons then you have the issue of bringing the guns to bear. Assuming you can form 2 ranks in a circle around them that's not a lot of guys, then the daemon moves into your ranks and it all goes wrong. 

Aramoro


----------



## Smokes (Nov 27, 2009)

Why not 11 million? 10 million? Seven Gaunt's Ghosts?


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 6, 2010)

Hey guys lets not forget that the in game stats of a lasgun do not represent the fluff capabilities of the lasgun. In the fluff they are much more powerful.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Starbuck said:


> Hey guys lets not forget that the in game stats of a lasgun do not represent the fluff capabilities of the lasgun. In the fluff they are much more powerful.


Only when stacked. Alone against these enemies, they are pathetic.

I would say at least a company and a half against the necron lord, provided he`s a proper deathbot commander and not just some bronze field leader.

But against the daemons, I personally don`t think it could be done. It would just be an endless meat grinder, because the daemon would not tire and would constantly feed off the death around it.


----------



## GWLlosa (Sep 27, 2009)

I'm a little surprised nobody's come in here with the MathHammer numbers yet. I'd do it myself, but I don't know the stats for Demons off the top of my head. If we assume that Lasguns need a 6+ to wound, though, and that the demon has a 3+ save and 6 wounds, though....

6 Wounds Needed => 18 Wounds Inflicted at 3+ Save
18 Wounds Inflicted => 108 Hits With 6+ to Wound
108 Hits Needed => 216 Shots Fired by Guardsman with BS3
216 Shots Fired => Either 216 Guardsmen at 24", 108 Guardsmen at 12", or 72 Guardsmen at 12" with a First-Rank-Fire, Second-Rank-Fire order.

So yea, about 200 Guardsmen per Demon oughta do it. Not sure where people are getting these 15 million numbers from.


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

No one has Math hammered because this is the Fluff forum not the game forum, Daemons are pathetic compared how they are in the game. 

If you do want to Mathhammer it then it take roughly 72 Guardsmen to Kill a Bloodthrister in rapid-fire range. 





> *Shooting*
> 
> *Guardsmen vs BloodThister*
> 
> ...


GOU are the hardest to kill, needing 120. 




> *Shooting*
> 
> *Guardsmen vs Great Unclean One*
> 
> ...


Aramoro


----------



## GWLlosa (Sep 27, 2009)

Forgot what forum I was looking at at the time. My bad. :\


----------



## AngelofDeath (Jul 1, 2010)

I'm still thinking that tackling one of them would be a good idea lol


----------



## Komrad (Oct 30, 2008)

AngelofDeath said:


> I'm still thinking that tackling one of them would be a good idea lol


Im with Angel, Operation bury them under a mountain of human corpses is go


----------



## DeathJester921 (Feb 15, 2009)

Human Wave's for the win


----------



## Nick_dog (Jun 16, 2008)

Don't they have wings. Just jump out of the back when it starts to get heavy. I think it would just be complete chaos if the guard tried to take on a bloodthrister. It just wouldn't stay still. Stick ranks upon ranks of Guard firing at the daemon would have to wear it out.


----------



## elkhantar (Nov 14, 2008)

Well, you know, if you want to run the numbers, GW gave the movie marines stats so that we could compare them to the fluff. Now if we extrapolate that to greater daemons, we could imagine what a "movie Bloodthirster" or a "movie Greater Unclean one" could do.

The answer to the question is another question: Can a lasgun hurt the target, no matter how small the damage or how lucky the shot needs to be, or that you need a high powered shot like Larkin's?

If the reply is yes, then is a matter of bringing enough to bear at a greater rate than the target can regenerate, which, considering that they are guns and can be fired in ranks and some creative troop arranging, well, you can usually bring enough to bear.

The thing is, in 40k you can bring a lot of things that the lasguns simply cannot hurt, full stop. Bring a single wraithlord, tank, gargantuan creature (hello, Hierophant!) and they could simply wade around tides of guardsmen killing them until it got bored or suffocated in dead bodies around.


----------



## NiceGuyEddy (Mar 6, 2010)

Komrad said:


> Im with Angel, Operation bury them under a mountain of human corpses is go


Haha, the Zapp Brannigan approach.

"Now, like all great plans, my strategy is so simple an idiot could have devised it. On my command all ships will line up and file directly into the alien death cannons, clogging them with wreckage."


----------



## atatjacob1 (Jul 9, 2010)

honestly though you guys, IG aren't that bad. NOT JOKING. Stop ROFLING at me! The IG are good is because 
1. They are great cannon fodder!
2. En-Masse they are decent!
3. They are easily turned to cultists for the dark gods!

I think i've made my point.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

atatjacob1 said:


> honestly though you guys, IG aren't that bad. NOT JOKING. Stop ROFLING at me! The IG are good is because
> 1. They are great cannon fodder!
> 2. En-Masse they are decent!
> 3. They are easily turned to cultists for the dark gods!
> ...


I think they`re great too!

4: They are a good source of biomass for tyranids.

5: Their essence is a plentiful food source for the c`tan.

6: Orks love squishy humiez!


----------



## Turkeyspit (Jun 11, 2010)

I was expecting a "Light Bulb" question :crazy:


----------



## Blueberrypop (Apr 27, 2010)

elkhantar said:


> The thing is, in 40k you can bring a lot of things that the lasguns simply cannot hurt, full stop. Bring a single wraithlord, tank, gargantuan creature (hello, Hierophant!) and they could simply wade around tides of guardsmen killing them until it got bored or suffocated in dead bodies around.


Now if we are talking in game then if you feed enough fire into something then it will die. As for fluff the lasgun is a ridiculous weapon, any unit caught in rank fire gets burnt.


----------

